# Strike Group



## fmartin_gila (May 15, 2011)

The US Navy has sent a Strike Group to this area. Consists of 1 Aircraft Carrier, 2 Destroyers and 2 Cruisers along with a Command Ship of some sort that is now anchored in Manila Bay. Not sure where the main part of the group is at this moment but they are out to sea somewhere in the area. Don't have any clue as to what this indicates. Any thoughts on this?

Fred


----------



## Tukaram (Dec 18, 2014)

I read that they had some joint exercises planned for the area. The Chinese are crying about it ha ha. 

Perhaps there will be some good liberty call in the future for some squids


----------



## JRB__NW (Apr 8, 2015)

Be nice if they accidentally dropped a couple of bunker busters on those runways on the artificial islands they built in the South China sea..

Oh never mind.. not a good idea..


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

S Korea and the US are training and N Korea is threatening a nuclear preemptive strike....Yawn.


----------



## fmartin_gila (May 15, 2011)

M.C.A. said:


> S Korea and the US are training and N Korea is threatening a nuclear preemptive strike....Yawn.


Isn't it about time that this little pimple on the world's *ss was taken care of? NK has continually baited the US since 1953, the US keeps giving and NK just keeps doing what they do. As if they are thumbing their nose at the US and we just keep sucking it up.

Fred


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

fmartin_gila said:


> Isn't it about time that this little pimple on the world's *ss was taken care of? NK has continually baited the US since 1953, the US keeps giving and NK just keeps doing what they do. As if they are thumbing their nose at the US and we just keep sucking it up.
> 
> Fred


China won't stop it and they need N Korea even more now that they are making these reefs into bases, I feel it's similar to Iran we've set in barriers (Sanctions) to make them hate us more. I lived on Guam for 10 years and there is no love for South Korean's on that island, I found that kind of odd till I witnessed how badly they act up.


----------



## JM101 (Jan 6, 2015)

fmartin_gila said:


> The US Navy has sent a Strike Group to this area. Consists of 1 Aircraft Carrier, 2 Destroyers and 2 Cruisers along with a Command Ship of some sort that is now anchored in Manila Bay. Not sure where the main part of the group is at this moment but they are out to sea somewhere in the area. Don't have any clue as to what this indicates. Any thoughts on this?
> 
> Fred


When I was in the Navy, a Carrier Group contained a few more ships than listed above...looks like it is back to the old "shrinking Navy days" just before Reagan came into office. Less needing to do more.

JM101


----------



## JShannon (Jan 28, 2014)

Apparently they are coming my way, going to retake Panay Island from somebody:


The Antiqueños will experience real war situations when the Philippines-Unites States (PH-US) Balikatan exercises kick-off on March 28-April 16, 2016, here.

Big war ships will dock in San Jose seaport, helicopters, fighter planes hovering in the Antique skyline and other modern war machines will be arriving on April 11, 2016.

“The scenario is to seize back Panay Island as the 3rd ID Philippine Army Heaquarters in Jamindan was captured by the foreign enemies, and Antique will be the assembly area of all the forces coming from Nueva Ecija, Zubic and Palawan,” Deocadez said during the Provincial Peace and Order Council Meeting held at the Provincial Capitol.

Source: JCM/VWV/PIA Antique


----------



## fmartin_gila (May 15, 2011)

News this morning says an attack sub has docked in manila for a visit.

Fred


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

fmartin_gila said:


> News this morning says an attack sub has docked in manila for a visit.
> 
> Fred


Cool for sure:biggrin1:. That's one that can bee seen -for effect- but I'll bet there are several more in the area that can not be seen.
Seems I read somewhere bout two days ago that there is a second strike group heading in this direction now. Plus two ship from Japan as well as I think Australia is sending several.

It's a good show of force but seems a lot of $$$ to be spent just for that. Makes me feel that there is something else going on behind the scenes that could be cause for serious concern here in paradise.
If so, at least there is or will be overwhelming force to quickly counter and wake up China in the event they do something stupid.


----------



## fmartin_gila (May 15, 2011)

Jet Lag said:


> Cool for sure:biggrin1:. That's one that can bee seen -for effect- but I'll bet there are several more in the area that can not be seen.
> Seems I read somewhere bout two days ago that there is a second strike group heading in this direction now. Plus two ship from Japan as well as I think Australia is sending several.
> 
> It's a good show of force but seems a lot of $$$ to be spent just for that. Makes me feel that there is something else going on behind the scenes that could be cause for serious concern here in paradise.
> If so, at least there is or will be overwhelming force to quickly counter and wake up China in the event they do something stupid.


Could be part of the "War Games" coming up as has been mentioned, or could be something else. I'm sure it is being observed with much interest and speculation by all parties. All we can do is sit on the sidelines and watch unless we no longer are on the sidelines and become participants. That is also a possibility to happen.

Fred


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

fmartin_gila said:


> Could be part of the "War Games" coming up as has been mentioned, or could be something else. I'm sure it is being observed with much interest and speculation by all parties. All we can do is sit on the sidelines and watch unless we no longer are on the sidelines and become participants. That is also a possibility to happen.
> 
> Fred


Agreed; that is what I was alluding to. If China feels under enough pressure, they could blame the Philippines for their predicament even though they caused it and conduct a first strike on the Philippines to try to "save face" even thought they would lose their heads in the end. Nothing would surprise me but would be terrible to find ourselves on center stage in the mess.


----------

